# Ford keys cutting service



## r0nn13 (24 Mar 2007)

Hi, 

I have 2 Ford Focus' (Foci?). 
I need to get a spare key cut for both cars, and I suspect both have immobilizers so the keys will need to be able to start the car in place of losing the original key...

Just seeing if there is a cheaper place than a Ford Dealership...

CARS:-
*99 LX* (Does this model have Remote CL?)
*01 Zetec* (Northern Car so Irish Ford dealer unable to cut the key, main Northern Ford Dealer charging stupid money)


----------



## ford jedi (24 Mar 2007)

it dosent matter wheter your car came from the moon  or not the main dealer can if they bother their This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language get the original 6 digit key code depending how bad your key is worn you can read the code by eye,
both keys will be chipped as the have pats its possibe the 99 has no remote central locking but its easy to modify we do them all the time.

the likes of alpha locks will do them for you you dont have to go to a main dealer,the norm would probably be around 50 quid a key programmed.


----------



## r0nn13 (24 Mar 2007)

Hi,

  I have had a look at both keys, but I can't see any codes on either. Looks like I will have to phone the Ford Dealer then to get the 6 digit key code.

  Is the key code on the key/lock the same as the one used for the radio? Just asking of interest…

  All I need is the registration and the VIN numbers as far as I remember, then give [broken link removed] a call...

  How much do you charge to modify my 99 focus for Remote CL? (PM me if you like).


----------



## ford jedi (25 Mar 2007)

there is a knack to reading ford key codes its not printed just a series of cuts 1-4 along the shaft of the key .your radio key code is totally different thats also a 4 digit code do you not have a radio code


----------



## r0nn13 (26 Mar 2007)

Hi, not sure if I have a radio code for the 99 Focus, will check all the manuals. No code needed fort hr 01 Focus as I have a Sony CD player in there now.

As for the keys, the 99 Focus key is heavily worn and I can't see and cuts on it. The 01 key seems to have a few marks on it, but they look more wear and tear rather than deliberate cuts...


----------



## Pteam (26 Mar 2007)

Take key to locksmith even if worn still easy to read.The last Ford key we got done was 95 euro.


----------



## pbyrne (25 Oct 2007)

Does anybody have a suggestion for other suppliers of spare keys for a Focus apart from [broken link removed] - the price now is 90euro so I am hoping to get a better deal somewhere else.


----------



## manus (25 Oct 2007)

pbyrne said:


> Does anybody have a suggestion for other suppliers of spare keys for a Focus apart from [broken link removed] - the price now is 90euro so I am hoping to get a better deal somewhere else.


 

I saw a lad on ebay who claimed he could cut ford keycode keys if you sent him 4 pictures of the key from diffrent angles. I think it was only 12 euro including postage. He also gave a guarantee with his keys. I cant remember his name but do a search under car parts.


----------



## Pteam (25 Oct 2007)

Any Irish locksmith will cut a Ford key for 10 to 12 euro but whats the point. It will not start car, as there is no transponder chip .90 to 95 euro is the price for a new Ford key that will start your car.


----------



## lissard (26 Oct 2007)

Just an update on price - Alpha locks quoted €80 to get this job done on a 99 Focus key. This is for a non radio controlled version. Forgot to ask what the price would be for a radio controlled version.


----------

